

If you Hate JavaScript it’s Due to Ignorance - WhitneyLand
http://whitneyland.com/2013/09/javascript-hate.html

======
georgemcbay
If you post uninformed blogs with trollish titles, is that also due to
ignorance?

I was well versed in the concepts of functional languages long before I was
ever exposed to JavaScript, and while I prefer more pragmatic languages that
allow functional concepts (like Go) as opposed to pure functional languages, I
make use of functional concepts all the time.

Guess what? JavaScript still sucks. The scoping is still ridiculous (yeah, I
know, the fix for that is just around the corner, just like it has been since
ECMAScript 4 got shelved how many years ago)? The lack of true parallelism
results in hacky solutions like webworkers, callback hell, etc, etc.

FWIW, JavaScript is hardly the only language I "hate", but my hate for it
burns so much stronger based on the fact that the political efforts of the
Mozilla group have essentially destroyed any chance of a true competitor that
didn't have to live with JavaScript's warts underneath it being used as
widely-deployed web client language. So I'm sometimes forced to use it despite
how much I hate it, unlike most languages where I can easily use alternatives
that I don't hate.

My hate for JavaScript is _very_ pragmatic!

------
marssaxman
Or it's because you are familiar with enough other languages to understand how
much better Javascript could have been, and you find frustration in the
multitude of ways its sloppy design makes life unnecessarily difficult for its
users.

The reasons I think Javascript sucks have nothing to do with browser
compatibility problems or libraries like Jquery; they are fundamental mistakes
in the language design, like "this"-binding and implicit value conversion.

The argument that people hate Javascript because it is a functional language
sounds very strange to this particular fan of functional languages. Does he
really think Javascript is a "functional language" just because it has
closures?

"you can’t underestimate the power of ubiquity" \- well, yes. That is what
Javascript has going for it, and that is about all that Javascript has going
for it. Fortunately for Javascript fans, it's enough to guarantee that we're
going to be dealing with the language for decades to come.

------
daleharvey
JavaScript still sucks, some of us came from actual functional languages.

The post (and title) seems mostly like link bait, but just in case the author
is reading, some of us are perfectly capable of hating a language while
appreciating its pragmatism at the same time, JavaScript is close to the only
language I code and I very much hate it.

